# Radiohead And Muse



## Dr Greene (May 30, 2009)

I'm curious, why are Muse and Radiohead listeners so segregated? Maybe it's just my area but I have been noticing that Radiohead lovers tend to really really dislike Muse and vice versa. Why is this? 
I really love both but my roomate only loves Radiohead and we get into it all the time cuz he says Muse are a bunch of posers who try to be like Radiohead...but I don't see it.


----------



## motorboater (May 30, 2009)

Why? Because Muse copied and ripped off Radiohead's sound.

Same reason why Robert Plant hates David Coverdale.

The "posers" rip off the original, unique sound and cash in on it. It's like someone taking a picture of your painting, replicating it, and passing it off as their own.


----------



## Dr Greene (May 31, 2009)

Okay, I can hear the common vocal harmonies, similar singing and writing style and minor electronica influences as well as extensive vamping. However, other than that, I don't see any straight up mimicry. Muse and Radiohead are very different in my opinion. I don't know alot about dudes personal lives or anything, but as far as original sound, Radiohead's not being ripped off...just compared to another bands take on the style in general...right?


----------



## motorboater (Jun 1, 2009)

It can never be straight up mimicry, for the sole fact that each band has different members, who in turn have different musical prowess. Everyone is influenced by someone, but most bands gather several influences into their music. Muse is bad because they basically just take Radiohead's sound, and add their own bits. It isn't anything new, and thus that's why it gets the outcry of Radiohead fans.

It's not like they're the only band ever to do it, though. There were countless Led Zeppelin imitators. All it does is place them in the "Non-Original" group instead of the "Original" group. Only so many bands can take their influences and pioneer a completely new sound. In the past fifteen years, there have really only been two bands to create a new, unheard of sound - Radiohead and Mike Patton with all of his projects.


----------



## Dr Greene (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll go with that logic. I dunno, I'm still confused tho, I really love love love Radiohead and I also think Muse kicks just as much ass. But everyone calls me lame and mainstream for owning Muse albums but I like what I like..so what?

Overall, Ive noticed that Radiohead listeners are just more snobby when it comes to music. Whereas alot of Muse listeners tend to be high school girls that only know the song Creep by Radiohead...(scoffs).

O and thanks for being the only one who responded to this thread that I started when I was drunk and pissed off at my roommate for deleting all my Muse from my computer.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

The hardcore Radiohead fans are generally snobby because they are progressive/art rock fans. It just comes with the territory. If you are a pretty big prog fan youre going to have pretty high standards when it comes to music.


----------



## CV Cooperative (Jun 11, 2009)

Muse does indeed sound similar to Radiohead.


----------



## MiguelJG (Jun 13, 2009)

I like both, but I like Radiohead FAR more.
They have very relaxing, complex, deep, intellectual and abstract songs.
Muse is more...simple and just rock.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 13, 2009)

I personally don't find them that similar. And even if people think they are, is that a reason to dislike their music? They're both good.

And they both put on killer live shows.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 13, 2009)

Dr Greene said:


> O and thanks for being the only one who responded to this thread that I started when I was drunk and pissed off at my roommate for deleting all my Muse from my computer.


And shit dude, I would have thrown his computer out a window if my roommate touched any of my music!


----------



## Dr Greene (Jun 14, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> And shit dude, I would have thrown his computer out a window if my roommate touched any of my music!



Nah, I just re-downloaded it all and listened to them REALLY FUCKING LOUD, then he busted out some Cher and it got ugly quick.

Muse is quite different from Radiohead in many aspects, in my opinion, but could be because I have listened to both of them for years now. Muse is pretty fun and happy and good for listening to in the morning but at the end of the day I like to unwind with some Radiohead cuz they tend to be much more abstract and relaxing..sometimes to the point of depression though.


----------



## Browntown777 (Jun 30, 2009)

I love radiohead. I also like muse. Radiohead are defiantly the better more innovative musicians but muse is good to.

you guys might like 
the notwist
sugar ros 
Björk
tv on the radio


----------



## Dr Greene (Jul 2, 2009)

Browntown777 said:


> I love radiohead. I also like muse. Radiohead are defiantly the better more innovative musicians but muse is good to.
> 
> you guys might like
> the notwist
> ...



Dude, I friggin love TV On The Radio & Bjork. You make me happy. 

Have u heard of:

Spoon
LCD Soundsystem
Pavement
Arcade Fire
Bad Religion

???


They are some really awesome bands as well.


----------

